# little ERC



## DavidDobbs (Jul 3, 2014)

Found little mill time this evening just phone pics













Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2014)

David that looks like a ez boardwalk mill. What model is it and how do you like it?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> David that looks like a ez boardwalk mill. What model is it and how do you like it?



It is - you can tell by the slant blade entry. So happy for David. A new mill makes for a new man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 4, 2014)

Wouldn't a slant entry require the blade to make a longer cut than the width of the log? Gary


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 4, 2014)

wooBoardwaleg said:


> David that looks like a ez boardwalk mill. What model is it and how do you like it?



It is a EZ Boardwalk Jr. So far I love it!
It is so easy to use. Built very well.
The 13hp has been plenty of power.
Yes the head sets at 15°.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 1, 2014)

Was able to saw little more cedar today.
Had a part time helper.



 

 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2014)

I can smell the cedar from here! And that's a handsome pup too.


----------

